# nämlich vs. aber



## vincix

Before posting I looked this subject up on the internet, but I couldn't find any relevant resources. I'm writing this in English, so as to have a better chance of actually understanding what is going on 
I simply don't understand the difference between the two in many contexts. In my native language these two words couldn't be translated as such when being used in subordinate clauses, i.e. there wouldn't be much of a difference between the two. This exercise comes from Ziel B2/2 (Hueber). The solutions are already given.

1. Als ich *nämlich/aber *versucht habe, die Tür zu öffnen, habe ich gemerkt, dass der Schlüssel verschwunden ist.
2. Ich habe völlig vergessen, dich anzurufen, weil ich *nämlich* den ganzen Nachmittag geschlafen habe.
3. Weil ich das *nämlich/aber* nicht gewusst habe, habe ich auch keine Schuld.
4. Du hättest das ganz anders machen können, obwohl es *aber* auch so geht.
5. Wehn du *nämlich/aber* denkst, hier kannst du machen, was du willst, dann hast du dich getäuscht.
6. Diese Strecke fährt sich entspannter, obwohl man *aber* auch die andere wählen kann.

Only the fourth one did I get right. By 1, 3, and 5, I chose _nämlich_, _aber_ and _nämlich_ respectively, but, as you can see, both were correct.

In the book the explanation is too simple: _nämlich_ (which, of course, I'd roughly translate "namely") refers to reason, while _aber _is an emphasis. Of course, it doesn't explain what happens when you can choose both. The explanation would be that you'd either emphasize or state the reason, depending on what you want to deliver.
Could you expand on this? First, how do I decide that only _one_ of the two is right? And when do I know that you can use both?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Perseas

I think this is the answer:


vincix said:


> The explanation would be that you'd either emphasize or state the reason, depending on what you want to deliver.


It also depends on the context.
For example, it would be essential to know what sentence is before this sentence, in order to decide if I' ll choose 'aber' or 'nämlich':_ 1. Als ich *nämlich/aber *versucht habe, die Tür zu öffnen, habe ich gemerkt, dass der Schlüssel verschwunden ist._



vincix said:


> In the book the explanation is too simple: _nämlich_ (which, of course, I'd roughly translate "namely") refers to reason, while _aber _is an emphasis.


Duden has a complete definition about 'nämlich':
1.drückt nachgestellt eine Begründung für die vorangehende Aussage aus; denn
2.dient der näheren Erläuterung; und zwar; genauer gesagt

_aber _expresses not only emphasis but also contrast, objection etc.
I 'd be also interested in other members' answers.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> _aber _expresses not only emphasis but also contrast, objection


I fully agree.  'Nämlich' (like _since.., namely, indeed _and similar) does not express any contrast: it rather introduces (or is part of) an explanation of the preceding words.


----------



## Frieder

I agree with the aforementioned. I wouldn't combine _obwohl _with _aber_ though. It just doesn't seem to fit.



vincix said:


> Du hättest das ganz anders machen können, obwohl es *aber* auch so geht.





vincix said:


> Diese Strecke fährt sich entspannter, obwohl man *aber* auch die andere wählen kann.


----------



## vincix

I did wonder if that worked. The problem is that this is the key in the book and I could only choose between the two.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> It also depends on the context.
> For example, it would be essential to know what sentence is before this sentence, in order to decide if I' ll choose 'aber' or 'nämlich':_ 1. Als ich *nämlich/aber *versucht habe, die Tür zu öffnen, habe ich gemerkt, dass der Schlüssel verschwunden ist._
> 
> Duden has a complete definition about 'nämlich':
> 1.drückt nachgestellt eine Begründung für die vorangehende Aussage aus; denn
> 2.dient der näheren Erläuterung; und zwar; genauer gesagt
> 
> _aber _expresses not only emphasis but also contrast, objection etc.
> I 'd be also interested in other members' answers.




Reason can mean cause (This is because of ...) --- Die Zeitumstellung erzeugt nämlich Schlafstörungen.
Or can be rhethorically: (I say this because) --- Ich habe das nämlich gestern gelesen.

---

Aber is about contrast.

 Als ich *nämlich  *versucht habe, die Tür zu öffnen, habe ich gemerkt, dass der Schlüssel verschwunden ist. (_*Ich habe es bemerkt, weil*_ ich die Tür öffnen wollte.)
 Als ich *aber *versucht habe, die Tür zu öffnen, habe ich gemerkt, dass der Schlüssel verschwunden ist. (_*Ich hätte es nicht bemerkt*,_ _*wenn *_ich nicht versucht hätte, die Tür zu öffnen.)

The contrast can have several forms.

Aber du hast gesagt, dass es so ist. (Konnotation: Warum soll es jetzt anders sein?)

compare:
Du hast nämlich gesagt, dass es so ist. (Konnotation: Ich sage das, weil ich dich erinnern möchte, dass du es gesagt hast.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Diese ↓ Übungssätze haben einen Haken, sie sind nicht idiomatisch!


vincix said:


> 2. Ich habe völlig vergessen, dich anzurufen, *weil*  ich *nämlich* den ganzen Nachmittag geschlafen habe.
> 3. *Weil* ich das *nämlich* nicht gewusst habe, habe ich auch keine Schuld.


"weil" und "nämlich" passen nicht zusammen, das ist _nämlich  _pleonatisch!


Perseas said:


> Duden has a complete definition about 'nämlich':
> 1.drückt *nachgestellt* eine Begründung für die vorangehende Aussage aus; denn



2. Ich habe völlig vergessen, dich anzurufen, *weil*  ich *nämlich* den ganzen Nachmittag geschlafen habe. >
*>* 2. Ich habe völlig vergessen, dich anzurufen, ich *habe nämlich* den ganzen Nachmittag geschlafen.

3. *Weil* ich das *nämlich / aber* nicht gewusst habe, habe ich auch keine Schuld.
*>* *Da *ich das nicht gewusst habe, habe ich auch keine Schuld.
oder
*>* Ich habe keine Schuld, ich habe das *nämlich* nicht gewusst.



vincix said:


> The problem is that this is the key in the book and I could only choose between the two.


Your book seems far from beeing perfect.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Diese ↓ Übungssätze haben einen Haken, sie sind nicht idiomatisch!
> "weil" und "nämlich" passen nicht zusammen, das ist _nämlich  _pleonatisch!


_Weil... nämlich..._ ist eine weit verbreitetes Muster und kann darum per Definition nicht "unidiomatisch" sein.

Es geht hier um Deutsch und nicht um Französisch. Anders als es französische präskriptive Grammatiker gerne propagieren, gibt es im Deutschen keine generelle Ablehnung von Pläonasmen. Sie gelten als rhetorische Figuren zur Verstärkung von Aussagen oftmals als akzeptabel und sinnvoll.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Weil... nämlich..._ ist eine weit verbreitetes Muster und kann darum per Definition nicht "unidiomatisch" sein.
> Es geht hier um Deutsch und nicht um Französisch.


Es geht nicht nur um den Pleonasmus (obwohl dieser in meinen deutschsprachigen Ohren sehr _unangenehm _klingt).
In 3) steht "nämlich" an der falschen Stelle (muss nachgestellt sein - laut Duden und DWDS ***); der Satz klingt für mich total misslungen:
_*Weil* ich das *nämlich *nicht gewusst habe, habe ich *auch* keine Schuld. _




> ***
> nämlich 1.
> _steht in einem *Hauptsatz, der vorher Gesagtes begründet*_
> Beispiele:
> _er kann heute nicht kommen, er ist nämlich krank
> ich komme später, ich habe nämlich noch etwas zu erledigen
> ich muss gleich etwas essen, ich habe nämlich großen Hunger_


----------



## berndf

_Weil ich das nämlich..._ ist ebenfalls ein verbreitetes Muster. Es gibt auch genügend respektable Belegstellen in der Literatur.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Weil... nämlich..._ ist eine weit verbreitetes Muster und kann darum per Definition nicht "unidiomatisch" sein.
> 
> Es geht hier um Deutsch und nicht um Französisch. Anders als es französische präskriptive Grammatiker gerne propagieren, gibt es im Deutschen keine generelle Ablehnung von Pläonasmen. Sie gelten als rhetorische Figuren zur Verstärkung von Aussagen oftmals als akzeptabel und sinnvoll.




Ich möchte zusetzen: es ist nicht mal ein Pleonasmus im engeren Sinne, denn beide haben unterschiedliche Bedeutung.
Weil beschreibt die Ursache, "Nämlich" sagt etwas wie: "Der Grund, warum ich das sage: Das solltest du wissen."

_Weil nämlich_ is something like: _the cause is, as we know/as you should know, that ..._
It is idiomatic in German, and it is a rhetorical figure for emphasizing of propositions, as Bernd explained.
(I repeated it partly in English because of #1.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> es ist nicht mal ein Pleonasmus im engeren Sinne


Ja, Tautologie wäre besser.
Ich bin kein "präskriptiver französischer Grammatiker" (das wisst Ihr genau, bzw. solltet Ihr wissen), aber die zwei angegebenen Beispielsätze finde ich trotzdem nicht _beispielhaft_!

nämlich: ein kausales Konjunktionaladverb
weil: eine unterordnende kausale Konjunktion

Auch wenn man "_Weil ich das nämlich..." _u.Ä. des öfteren hören und lesen kann, würde ich das ausgerechnet in einer Grammatikübung nicht als Beispiel anführen.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Fragen sind drei:

1. Ist es ungrammatisch, und warum?
2. Ist es idiomatisch?
3. Wird es in normalem Stil verwendet?

Die erste Frage stelle ich, weil ich nicht glaube, dass es ungrammatisch ist.
Die anderen beiden halte ich für zutreffend. Aber das stieß auf Widerspruch und Zustimmung. (In Sprache sind solche Widersprüche normal.)

Eine Tautologie sind "weil" und "nämlich" nicht.  Nur in grober Näherung (wenn man die Bedeutungen sehr unscharf betrachtet) könnte man es (nämlich) so sehen.
Ich habe bei Tautologie gelernt, dass beide dann gleiche bzw. identische Bedeutungen haben müssten.

"Weil" drückt fast immer objektive Sachverhalte aus (außer in nichtstandardsprachlichem: "Weil, das ist anders." (Hier wäre es subjektiv. Die Form ist aber ein umgangssprachlich.)
"Nämlich" ist fast immer ein metasprachlicher Hinweis. Oft hat es nur geringe kausale Bedeutung, es hat nämlich eher eine hinweisende Funktion.  Die kausale Funktion als Ursache ist aber vorhanden, besonders wenn man es im Vergleich mit "aber" sieht.

Ich sehe das aber anders; weil ich es nämlich nicht genauso sehe, schreibe ich dieses selbstbezügliche Beispiel.

Man kann "nämlich" weglassen, aber nicht "weil". Dann (wenn man "nämlich" weglässt) wirkt der Satz objektiver.)


----------



## vincix

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist es wichtig, dass ein Deutschbuch auch die gängige Wendungen und Ausdrücken zeigt. Natürlich kann ich nicht selbständig sagen, ob "nämlich" nach "weil" korrekt verwendet ist, aber, wie gesagt, ich finde es wichtig, dass das Buch so eine realistische Sprache wie möglich präsentiert (das heißt nicht Songtexten von Rapmusik, usw.) Der Punkt ist, dass ich verschiedene andere ähnliche Wendungen im Buch gesehen habe, die nicht gerade grammatikalisch korrekt sind, die man aber täglich verwendet. Zum Beispiel, "Diese Bücher, die sind oben", statt "die oben sind" (ich versuche, die "konservative" Wortstellung zu verwenden). Vielleicht ist das nicht das beste Beispiel, aber ich glaube, ihr versteht, was ich meine


----------



## JClaudeK

vincix said:


> Meiner Ansicht nach, ist es wichtig, dass ein Deutschbuch auch die gängige Wendungen und Ausdrücke zeigt.


In einem Text schon, da bin ich völlig mit Dir einverstanden.

Aber in einer DaF*-Grammatikübung sollten (IMHO) nur grammatisch unanfechtbare Beispiele verwendet werden. Aber das kann jeder sehen, wie er es will .....
*DaF = Deutsch als Fremdsprache.


----------



## Perseas

vincix said:


> This exercise comes from Ziel B2/2 (Hueber)


'Zufällig' habe ich seit einigen Jahren sowohl das Kursbuch als auch das Arbeitsbuch. Ich habe sie auch im Internet gefunden.

Der Titel der Grammatikübungen im Arbeitsbuch lautet "_aber_ und _nämlich_ als zweite Konjunktion" und bei einem Übung ist das Ziel zu erkennen, welche Bedeutung die zweite Konjunktion jeweils hat. Für beide Konjunktionen gibt es zwei Wahlen: 'Begründung' - 'Gegensatz'.
https://it.hueber.de/media/36/978-3-19-671674-0_Muster_1.pdf
(S. 5 von 38)

Im Kursbuch (Titel: _zwei Konjunktionen in einem Satz_) dagegen wird bei einem Beispielsatz angeführt, wo es das Muster 'weil...nämlich' gibt, dass 'weil' Begründung und 'nämlich' Erläuterung ausdrücken.
Ziel B2


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> dass 'weil' Begründung und 'nämlich' Erläuterung ausdrücken.


Also handelt es sich um diese Bedeutung:


> nämlich
> 2)  dient zur näheren Erläuterung   und zwar/ das heißt
> Beispiele:
> _ich will zuerst deine dringendste Frage beantworten, nämlich die nach dem Befinden deiner Mutter
> Bloch kehrte in wenigen Tagen aus Jerusalem zurück, sobald nämlich die Straßen frei waren [A. ZweigDe Vriendt268]
> wenn er nicht zu Hause ist, nämlich fast den ganzen Tag [KolbSchaukel43]_


Dann stimmt der Satzbau in den Übungen erst recht nicht!


----------



## Perseas

@JClaudeK

So steht es im Kursbuch:
_
zwei Konjunktionen in einem Satz
_
Du sollst dich bitte beilen, *weil* ich jetzt *nämlich *Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte.
↧
*Weil *ich Hunger habe. (Begründung) +
Ich habe *nämlich* Hunger. (Erläuterung).
Ziel B2

Drückt 'nämlich' in diesen Sätzen Erläuterung aus?


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Drückt 'nämlich' echt Erläuterung?


Ja. _Weil_ markiert den Satz als Begründung und _nämlich_ als Erläuterung. Weil der Satz beides zugleich ist, trägt er beide Markierungen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Bernd zu.

_Wie wirken die Sätze auf mich?_

Ich denke, durch die Erläuterung mit "nämlich" wird der Satz zugleich nachdrücklicher und zugleich etwas "weicher", weniger formal und idiomatischer.

"Du sollst dich bitte b*e*eilen, *weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte." Ohne "nämlich" wirkt der Satz auf mich genervt und aggressiv.  Ich würde es eher nicht so sagen.
"Du sollst dich bitte b*e*eilen, ich habe *nämlich *jetzt Hunger und möchte etwas essen." (Ohne "weil" ändert sich der Satzbau wesentlich, zugleich ist es eine Form, die ich verwenden würde)


PS: Steht im Kursbuch wirklich "beilen"? Das wäre ein merkwürdiger Tippfehler (... mit dem Beil zerhauen. Es erinnert mich an "keulen")


----------



## Perseas

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch, berndf und Hutschi!



Hutschi said:


> PS: Steht im Kursbuch wirklich "beilen"? Das wäre ein merkwürdiger Tippfehler


Nein, es ist meine Schuld.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie wär's, wenn wir die Kirche im Dorf lassen würden?

Und zwar sollten wir unterscheiden zwischen *Standarddeutsch *und "normalem Stil" (Was ist 'normaler Stil? Wer bestimmt, was "normaler Stil" ist? Die Zahl der Googletreffer?)
Ein leidenschaftlicher - manchmal sogar 'fanatischer'    - Verfechter des Standarddeutschen macht - leider - hier im Deutschforum nicht mehr mit, eben weil hier von einigen Teilnehmern dauernd  Kraut und Rüben durcheinandergeworfen werden.

Im *Standarddeutschen *gilt:


> *Kausale Satzverbindung:
> Hauptsatz (Variante): nämlich*
> Eine Variante von _denn_ ist _nämlich_. _Nämlich_ steht immer hinter dem Verb in Position 3.
> _Ich gehe heute nicht zur Arbeit, ich bin nämlich krank._
> Deutsche Grammatik 2.0





> *Kausalsätze*
> *Kausalsätze* geben einen *Grund* oder eine *Ursache* an.
> _Nämlich_ steht immer auf Position 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heute geht Karl nicht zur Arbeit.   Er *ist* *nämlich* sehr krank. _
> *nämlich* (= Pos. 3 / HS + HS)





Perseas said:


> Drückt 'nämlich' in diesen Sätzen Erläuterung aus?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. _Weil_ markiert den Satz als Begründung und _nämlich_ als Erläuterung. Weil der Satz beides zugleich ist, trägt er beide Markierungen.
Click to expand...

Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.
► Das erläuternde "nämlich" ist etwas ganz anderes als das kausale "nämlich".
Siehe


> nämlich
> 2) dient zur näheren Erläuterung und zwar/ das heißt
> Beispiele:
> _ich will zuerst deine dringendste Frage beantworten, nämlich die nach dem Befinden deiner Mutter
> Bloch kehrte in wenigen Tagen aus Jerusalem zurück, sobald nämlich die Straßen frei waren [A. ZweigDe Vriendt268]
> wenn er nicht zu Hause ist, nämlich fast den ganzen Tag [KolbSchaukel43]_


Und hier


> *Nachgestellte Erläuterungen geben Zusatzinformation zu einem davor stehenden Wort *und werden meist durch charakteristische Wörter und Wortgruppen eingeleitet: _also, besonders, das heißt, insbesondere, nämlich, und zwar, zum Beispiel_ …




Dass in der "normalen Sprache" solche Regeln nicht (immer) eingehalten werden, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt .....

Wer hat da neulich hier im Forum geschrieben:


> Na ja, so fangen Missverständnisse an, wenn man semantische Unterschiede pragmatisch zukleistert


*?*


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das erläuternde "nämlich" ist etwas ganz anderes als das kausale "nämlich".


So ist es. Und dies hier ist ein erleuterndes.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Und dies hier ist ein erleuterndes.


"weil ... nämlich" ist für mich einfach 'doppelt gemoppelt' - und auf jeden Fall keine _Standard_konstruktion.


> nämlich 2)
> dient der näheren Erläuterung; und zwar; genauer gesagt
> _die Tatsache nämlich, dass …_



Könnte man "nämlich" hier ↓ durch _"und zwar; genauer gesagt; das heißt" _ersetzen?
_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *weil* ich jetzt *nämlich *Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
Nein!

Noch eine Quelle für die 2 verschiedenen Bedeutungen von "nämlich"


> *Wortbedeutung/Definition*
> 1) _als nähere Erläuterung einer Tatsache:_ und zwar
> 2) _als nachgestellte Begründung für eine Aussage, [die dem Zuhörer bereits bekannt ist:_ bekanntlich]
> Beispiele:
> _1) Es gibt vier Jahreszeiten, nämlich Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter.
> 2) Wir können jetzt keinen Spargel essen. Den gibt es nämlich nur im Frühsommer._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Könnte man "nämlich" hier ↓ durch _"und zwar; genauer gesagt; das heißt" _ersetzen?


Ich denke schon:

_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *weil* ich jetzt *nämlich *Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *nämlich weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *und zwar weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
ist für mich austauschbar. Und ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin.

Ich habe zwar auch die Tendenz, diese Formulierungen auf umgangssprachliche Sprechsitationen zu beschränken. Dies aber, weil _nämlich_ und _und zwar_ wie Abtönungspartikel wirken und ich mit diesen in standardsprachlichen Kontexten besonders sparsam umgehe. Mit Nicht-Standardsprachlichkeit der Konstruktionen an sich hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *weil* ich jetzt *nämlich *Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _
> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *nämlich weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _
> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, {*und zwar weil*} ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich habe jetzt in _Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage_ nachgesehen.
Dort wird als Beispiel für die erläuternde Funktion angegeben:
_Dass er nur einen anderen schützen wollte, nämlich die Frau des Angeklagten, ist offenkundig._

Ich sehe hier keinen _wesentlichen_ Unterschied zur erläuternden Funktion in Bernds Sätzen.
Das einzige ist, dass vor der Konjunktion im Nebensatz ein Komma stehen kann.
Das hängt davon ab, ob die Gesamtkonstruktion einen Nebensatz bildet oder nicht.

Weiteres Duden-Beispiel, nämlich zur Behandlung von Nebensätzen: 

Unfälle häufen sich in diesem Waldstück, nämlich wenn Nebel auftritt.
Unfälle häufen sich in diesem Waldstück, nämlich, wenn Nebel auftritt.
Für Konjunktionen werden (als offene Liste) "dass" und "wenn" angegeben.


_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *nämlich weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
_Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *nämlich, weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte._
Ich sehe keinen _wesentlichen_ Unterschied zwischen den Duden-Beispielen und Bernds Beipielen, was die erläuternde Funktion betrifft.
Der Duden gibt mehr Beispiele an, ich habe mich aber auf die hier relevanten beschränkt.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *weil* ich jetzt *nämlich *Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _
> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *nämlich weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _
> _Du sollst dich bitte beeilen, *und zwar weil* ich jetzt Hunger habe und etwas essen möchte. _


Variante (1) klingt für mich perfekt; "nämlich weil" und "und zwar weil" würde ich so nicht benutzen, höchstens "und zwar deshalb, weil ...".


----------



## Frieder

Findet eigentlich niemand den Hauptsatz merkwürdig??



Hutschi said:


> Du sollst dich bitte beeilen,



Das sagt doch niemand. Bei mir hieße das: „Beeil dich bitte. Ich habe nämlich Hunger und möchte etwas essen.”

„Du solltst dich bitte beeilen” ist etwas, das ich dir von jemand anderem ausrichte. Dann passt aber das anschließende „*ich* habe Hunger” nicht (zumindest nicht unter normalen, d.h. nicht absurd konstruierten Umständen).


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hätte gesagt: "Du solltest dich bitte beeilen, ..."
(Konjunktiv)

Ich habe die Form aber gelassen, weil wir hier nämlich das erste "nämlich" diskutieren.

(In dem von mir geschriebenen Satz wirkt "nämlich" _belehrend, _eventuell sogar _besserwisserisch_.)
Es hat deutlich eine andere Bedeutung als "weil".

Ohne wirkt der Satz neutraler.

Ich habe die Form aber gelassen, weil wir hier das erste "nämlich" diskutieren.

"Aber" zeigt den Kontrast zu _ich hätte es ändern können_ bzw. zu _Ich hätte gesagt: "Du solltest dich bitte beeilen, ..."_


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Bei mir hieße das: „Beeil dich bitte. Ich habe nämlich Hunger und möchte etwas essen.”



Endlich eine "standardsprachliche" Variante, an der sich Deutschlernende ein Beispiel nehmen können.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Endlich eine "standardsprachliche" Variante, an der sich Deutschlernende ein Beispiel nehmen können.




Auch hier hat "nämlich" eine erläuternde Funktion.

Allerdings bin ich auch für sprachliche Vielfalt. Es gibt (fast) immer viele Möglichkeiten.

„Beeil dich bitte. Ich habe nämlich Hunger und möchte etwas essen.” (neutral)
„Du solltst dich bitte beeilen, ...” - wirkt ungeduldiger und leicht genervt. 
„Du solltest dich bitte beeilen, ...” - sagt, dass es besser wäre, sich zu beeilen. Es wirkt ebenfalls, abhängig vom Tonfall, leicht genervt. 

Der zweite und dritte Satz stellt (trotz "bitte") eine Art Befehl/Anordnung dar. Er funktioniert in einer Hierarchie von oben nach unten. Der erste funktioniert auch in umgekehrter Richtung.

Beachten sollten wir, dass es sich um umgangssprachliche Situationen handelt und dass die Personen hier "Du" sagen.

Heute könnte es auch schriftlich als Smartphone-Nachricht auftauchen, oder vielleicht noch als SMS.

---
Eine weitere Variante:

"Mach zu!/ Mach schnell!/Mach bitte schneller! ..." (umgangssprachlich, noch etwas weniger formal als "Beeil dich bitte", aber im Prinzip synonym.

("Mach zu!" könnte regional sein, das haben meine Eltern immer in solchen Situationen gesagt.)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Mach zu!


Aufgrund unzureichender Kenntnis der Umgangssprache würde ich als Ausländer ''mach zu!'' als ''schließe!'' interpretieren.


----------



## Hutschi

vincix said:


> ...
> Could you expand on this? First, how do I decide that only _one_ of the two is right? And when do I know that you can use both?
> ...



I want to try to summarize:

1. aber: in cases where it expresses a contrast
2. nämlich: in cases were you want to give an explanation
You cannot exchange them. In some cases the grammatical structure is different, too.

Eigentlich wollte ich morgen mit dir mitkommen, aber ich muss auf Dienstreise.
Ich kann nicht mitkommen, ich muss nämlich auf Dienstreise.

--
Decide:
You can use both if you have as well contrast as explanation:

Ich kann aber morgen nicht mit dir mitkommen, ich muss nämlich auf Dienstreise.
(Kontrast zu: Eigentlich wollte ich mitkommen.)

As you see, it depends on context what is right.
If you want to express contrast, "aber" is correct.
If you want to give explanations, "nämlich" is correct.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Aufgrund unzureichender Kenntnis der Umgangssprache würde ich als Ausländer ''mach zu!'' als ''schließe!'' interpretieren.


Deshalb habe ich es erwähnt. Es heißt im gegebenen Zusammenhang: "Mach schnell!"

Google Übersetzer gibt u.a.:
*get a move on*
_zumachen, *sich beeilen*, zugehen, *sich rühren*, *vorankommen*_


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> „Beeil dich bitte. Ich habe nämlich Hunger und möchte etwas essen.”
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Auch hier hat "nämlich" eine erläuternde Funktion.
Click to expand...

Wirklich?
Laut Definitionen (und Satzbau! siehe #22 & #24) hat "nämlich" hier  keine erläuternde, sondern eine begründende Funktion.


----------

